# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > مبتدی: امنیت شبکه

## giftkaas

بر اساس واژه نامه Webster امنیت به معنای کیفیت یا حالت امن بودن، رهایی از خطر، ترس             و احساس نگرانی و تشویش می باشد. این تعبیر در دنیای الکترونیکی نیز صادق می باشد اما             اگر بخواهیم تعریفی تخصصی در این زمینه داشته باشیم می توانیم بگوییم که، برقراری امنیت             در حفظ و بقاء 4 اصل می باشد:

محرمانگی : اطلاعات فقط و فقط بایستی توسط افراد مجاز قابل دسترس باشد.تمامیت                 : یک سیستم از عناصری متشکل است که در کنار هم برای رسیدن به هدفی یکسان همکاری دارند.                 حفظ تمامیت به معنای پیشگیری از بروز مشکل در این همکاری و پیوسته نگه داشتن عناصر                 یک سیستم می باشد.دسترس پذیری : اطلاعات بایستی به هنگام نیاز، توسط افراد مجاز                     قابل دسترس باشد.عدم انکار : به هنگام انجام کاری و یا دریافت اطلاعات یا سرویسی،                         شخص انجام دهنده یا گیرنده نتواند آن را انکار کند.
                      حال به شرح دیدگاههایی می پردازیم که در مباحث امنیتی می بایست مورد توجه قرار گیرد.
                      در مورد امنیت دیدگاه های متفاوتی وجود دارد و مسئله ای که اهمیت دارد نوع نگرش به             این موضوع است و اینکه یعنی اینطور نیست که فرآیند ایمن سازی یک سیستم شروع و در برهه             ای از زمان متوقف شود و بگوییم که سیستم امن است بلکه تا هنگامی که سیستم به کار خود             ادامه می دهد می بایست این فرآیند نیز با آن به صورت موازی حرکت نماید تا در هنگام             برخورد با تهدیدات جدید و عوامل مخاطره انگیزی که در نظر گرفته نشده و یا در اثر گذشت             زمان بوجود خواهد آمد شاهد فروپاشی مجموعه نباشیم.         
                      مسئله دیگر که در خصوص نگرش به موضوع امنیت از اهمیت ویژه ای برخوردار می باشد این             است که به این معنی که امنیت این نیست که آن را تنها در استفاده از فایروال، آنتی ویروس             و نرم افزار و یا سخت افزار های این چنینی ببینیم بلکه می بایست یک سری عوامل به صورت             هدفمند و متناسب با شرایط گردآوری شود تا یک سیستم ایمن بوجود آید. پس نگاه سیستمی             این موضوع را مشخص می نماید که برای برقراری سطح مناسبی از امنیت می بایست ابعاد آن             به صورت دقیق در نظر گرفته شود هدیه تبلیغاتی چرا که نادیده گرفتن یک عنصر خیلی ساده از این سیستم             ممکن است تمامی عناصر دیگر مجموعه را تحت تاثیر قرار داده و فرآیند کلی سیستم را دچار             مخاطراتی نماید.         

                      موضوع دیگر این است کهیک سیستم مبتنی بر تکنولوژی اطلاعات در شرایط آرمانی و دنیایی             به دور از بد خواهی ها می تواند به خوبی فعال باشد اما آنجا که پای مخاطرات، مسائل             سود جویی، کنار زدن رقبا از طریق مختل سازی سرویسشان و یا به دست آوری غیر مجاز اطلاعات             مهم و حساس یک سازمان تا کارهای تفریحی برخی افراد که منجر به ایجاد برنامه های مخرب             و تغییرات غیر مجاز در محتوی سایت ها می شود به میان می آید امنیت به عنوان یک مکمل             برای مصون نگه داشتن سیستم تکنولوژی اطلاعات معرفی می گردد.
                      همچنین در خصوص امنیت این موضوع را باید در نظر گرفت که یک سیستم امنیتی مانند یک زنجیر             می باشد و حلقه های زنجیر در واقع همان اجزاء سیستم می باشند که به صورت پیوسته به             یکدیگر متصل شده اند و استحکام و توانایی زنجیر در گرو استحکام و یکپارچگی حلقه های             آن می باشد. حال در نظر بگیرید که در این رشته اگر فقط یکی از این حلقه ها توانایی             لازم را نداشته باشد و نسبت به بقیه ضعفتر باشد در اثر یک فشار ممکن است پاره شده و             یکپارچگی و انسجام کل سیستم (زنجیر) را از بین ببرد.         
                      پس هنگام در نظر گرفتن درجه امنیت سیستم می بایست درجه امنیت ضعیف ترین عضو را به عنوان             فاکتور اصلی در نظر بگیریم.

----------

